# Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)



## Marcoallround (29. August 2017)

Hey 
Ich werde evtl nächsten Frühling diesen Park besuchen und wollte fragen ob man denn da auch ein paar Karpfen oder auch Räuber auf die schuppen legen kann. Ich werde am kleineren der beiden Seen angeln. Und wie siehts mit dem Untergrund aus?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Marcoallround (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Hey, diese Frage hat nichts mit dem Park zutun. Trotzen stelle ich sie mal hier rein um nicht extra einen neuen Tread zu öffnen. 
Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand weis ob man in der Region Roermond im Frühling billig an ca. 10 kilo Mais kommt, im Angelladen hats zwar aber leider noch mit hanf, Erbsen und irgendwas anderem gemischt. Der Mix ist auch ziemlich teuer. 
Grüsse


----------



## Gast (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Hi,
fahr einfach beim nächsten Bauern oder bei einem Raiffeisen Markt vorbei.
Jede größe Tierhandlung die auch Pferdefutter verkauft hat ebenfalls Mais im Angebot.


----------



## Marcoallround (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Hey
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!
Grüsse


----------



## Marcoallround (2. April 2018)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Hey 
Soooo... Die Ferien stehen vor der Tür und die vorfreude steigt, am Donnerstag Abend gehts los bis nach Kandel und dann am Freitag noch nach roermond wo ich dann 2 Wochen verbringen werde , das Wetter spielt hoffentlich besser mit als letztes Jahr, aber es sieht gut aus. 
Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie sollte ich da vorgehen, wie Füttern, welche Geschmacksrichtung der Boilies, eher die Flachwasserzonen befischen? Mein Plan sieht bis jetzt so aus: eine Rute auf Weissfische mit wenig Blei (3 Gramm) und 2 Ruten auf Karpfen eine mit einer Maiskette die andere mit 16mm Boilie der Kollege das gleiche und jeweils eine Rute wird jede 45 min versetzt um mit dieser Rute die Karpfen aktiv zu suchen. 
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Gast (2. April 2018)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Ich will dir nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber ich kenne sehr viele Karpfenangler die jetzt über Ostern los waren und die Fänge waren bescheiden.
Das Wasser hier in NL hat in den Seen die mit der Maas verbunden sind 8,5-9,5 Grad.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das es erst ab 12 Grad so richtig losgeht.
Was du fütterst soll vollkommen egal sein.
Im Sommer fruchtig und im Winter fischig ist lange überholt.
Was am vergangenen Wochenende relativ gut ging war wenig Futter(Minipellets,Mais) mit einem gewissen Anteil Lebendfutter( Maden, Würmer) drin.
Such dir Flachwasserbereiche die sich von der Sonne schnell aufwärmern.
Die meisten Bisse kamen am Wochenende in unter 1 Meter Wassertiefe, dicht am Ufer.
ich wünsche viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Wegberger (2. April 2018)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Hallo,



> Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das es erst ab 12 Grad so richtig losgeht.


Genau #h Als Rur ( Roer) Angler stimme ich dir komplett zu.


----------



## Marcoallround (2. April 2018)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Hey 
Danke für den Tipp, dann hoffe ich mal dass sich das Wasser schnell erwärmt soll ja schön warm werden nächste Woche.Aber mit 9,5 grad kann ich mich abfinden, Wir haben bei und im Fluss gerademal 4,5 Grad ist aber auch inder Schweiz.
Gibts da in den umliegenden Flüssen auch Barben? Würde mich für einen Tages "Ausflug auch mal reizen in anderen Gewässern der Barbe nachzustellen. 
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Angelmann67 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Hallo Marco,
 also die Rur auf deutscher Seite( Hückelhoven) ist mit schönen Barben gesegnet.
 Der Wegberger kann dir dazu mehr verraten und auch wo du die Karten bekommst.
 Die Rur fließt dann als Roer in der Niederlande bei Roermond,
 in die Maas, dort sollten die dann auch vorkommen.
 Ob es da Karten für gibt weis ich nicht, aber auch hier kann der Wegberger dir weiterhelfen oder die https://www.eurotackle.nl/

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Wegberger (3. April 2018)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Hallo Marco,

über die Rur (Hauptsächlich die Strecke Körrenzig - Grenze NL) findest du auch einen kleinen Thread mit über 2000 Beiträgen hier im Forum:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100807


----------



## Marcoallround (3. April 2018)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Hey 
Danke für die Tipps werde mich dann mal durch den Thread  lesen.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Wegberger (3. April 2018)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Hallo Marco,

ich fasse mal paar Basic`s für die Rur zusammen:

Auf niederländischer Seite ist die Rur nicht verbaut (meandert sich so durch die Gegend) und teilweise von Urwald umgeben -> du kommst manchmal erst nach einer Expedition an Wasser. Auch hast du in den Niederlanden kein Uferbetretungsrecht -> wenn da ein Bauer sein Feld hat ...besser vorher Fragen.

Die deutsche Seite ist ziemlich begradigt und du musst eigentlich max 2.5 km laufen um an alle Stellen zu kommen.

Im Mündungsbereich in die Maas haben sich schon die Grundeln eingenistet - auf deutsche Seite bisher noch nicht.

Für die deutsche Seite sind die Standardfische im unteren Rurbereich: Brachsen bis 70cm, Barben bis 80cm , Döbel, Hecht , langsam auch Wels und Fluss-Karpfen.

Die anderen 63 nachgewiesenen Arten erspare ich dir.

Aber unter 12 Grad Wassertemp. ist das ganze Erfahrungsgemäß eine zähe Sache.


----------



## Marcoallround (4. April 2018)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Hey 
Danke dir, ist die Roer im Vispass dabei? Wenn nein was kostet eibe Tagesbewilligung? Und dann habe ich noch gelesen dass Blei verboten ist stimmt das?Ich bin im Verein Ons Genoegen. Mit zähen Flüssen kenne ich mich leider aus muss ja auch nicht immer viel Fisch fangen hauptsache etwas.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Hallo Marco,

mit Vispass und Co. habe ich keine Ahnung ... aber vielleicht andere hier #c


----------



## Wilhelm (4. April 2018)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Marroallround, schau mal hier :https://vvvmiddenlimburg.nl/de/angelschein-limburg-niederlande-holland

Petri Heil Wilhelm


----------



## Marcoallround (7. April 2018)

*AW: Narvic Homepark heelderpeel (nähe Roermond)*

Hey
Seit gestern sind wir jetzt im Park. Heute sind wir sogar schon in den See gelaufen  und ich habe bisschen gelootet und der See ist sehr flach, ich habe keine Stelle gefunden die über 1.20 Meter tief ist. Die Ruten liegen 10 Meter vom Ufer weg auf einer sauberen Stelle bis jetzt lief aber noch keiner ab auch kein kleiner Weissfisch liess sich überreden zudem ist das Wasser ziemlich klar. Momentan sitzen wir auf der Wind zugewanten Seite. Wie tief muss eine Stelle so ungefähr im minimum sein für einen Karpfen?
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Edit zu den Ferien: es lief 2 wochen rein gar nicht nicht mal rotaugen waren zu sehen geschweige davon,dass wir welche gefangen hätten.
Grüsse Marco


----------

